# Can not send mail from exchange 2013 sp1



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

hello, 

i am using windows server 2008 r2 as my domain controller, then i have windows server 2012 r2 installed in hyper V connected to the domain under the administrator account. i installed exchange 2013 sp1.

previously, i had dns forwarders set to OPEN DNS's ipadresses. and i received the same error. everything worked fine for weeks until 1 day this happened. So i formatted the server and domain controller, reinstalled and the only change i made on the fresh install was setup my send connector to send to SMTP.Comcast.net . Also, i have a second Smart host that i tried which is just132.justhost.com and the exact response is given, just the "receiving server" was just host and not Comcast. What do you guys think? and do you need additional information?

i have an unedited response below with the error. 


*Delivery is delayed to these recipients or groups:*
[email protected] ([email protected])
Subject: 
This message hasn't been delivered yet. Delivery will continue to be attempted.
The server will keep trying to deliver this message for the next 1 days, 18 hours and 57 minutes. You'll be notified if the message can't be delivered by that time.






*Diagnostic information for administrators:*
Generating server: Ex01.DxD2007.Net
Receiving server: smtp.comcast.net (68.87.20.6)

[email protected]
Remote Server at smtp.comcast.net (68.87.20.6) returned '400 4.4.7 Message delayed'
10/31/2014 5:36:39 PM - Remote Server at smtp.comcast.net (68.87.20.6) returned '441 4.4.1 Error encountered while communicating with primary target IP address: "Failed to connect. Winsock error code: 10060, Win32 error code: 10060." Attempted failover to alternate host, but that did not succeed. Either there are no alternate hosts, or delivery failed to all alternate hosts. The last endpoint attempted was 68.87.20.6:25'
Original message headers:
Received: from Ex01.DxD2007.Net (10.0.0.24) by Ex01.DxD2007.Net (10.0.0.24) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 15.0.847.32; Fri, 31 Oct 2014 09:46:30 -0400 Received: from Ex01.DxD2007.Net ([fe80::f8dc:2032:a487:5e60]) by Ex01.DxD2007.Net ([fe80::f8dc:2032:a487:5e60%12]) with mapi id 15.00.0847.030; Fri, 31 Oct 2014 09:46:18 -0400 From: "Daniel P. Kaufman" <[email protected]> To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]> Subject: Thread-Index: AQHP9RELGWztDDqvmkKQw0JQkqMV9g== Date: Fri, 31 Oct 2014 13:46:18 +0000 Message-ID: <[email protected]> Accept-Language: en-US Content-Language: en-US X-MS-Has-Attach: X-MS-TNEF-Correlator: x-originating-ip: [10.0.0.24] Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="_000_35aed08a6d644b37a7eb73e4c7532916Ex01DxD2007Net_" MIME-Version: 1.0


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Also, i checked the services to verify they were running, and all services seem to be running okay .. 

i opened the log files. I was able to locate this ...



2014-10-31T22:15:15.113Z,08D1C3244DF98AC4,SMTP,smtp.comcast.net,>,Failed connection to 2001:558:fe16:1b::16:25 (NetworkUnreachable:00002743)[TargetIPAddress:2001:558:fe16:1b::16:25|MarkedUnhealthy|FailureCount:2|NextRetryTime:2014-10-31T22:16:15.113Z]
2014-10-31T22:15:15.113Z,08D1C3244DF98AC4,SMTP,smtp.comcast.net,-,Messages: 0 Bytes: 0 (Attempting next target)
2014-10-31T22:15:15.113Z,08D1C3244DF98AC5,SMTP,smtp.comcast.net,+,SmartHostConnectorDelivery 50018233-ade5-4d64-bdcd-7f7a7c7f2b57;QueueLength=TQ=1;RN=2;
2014-10-31T22:15:36.132Z,08D1C3244DF98AC5,SMTP,smtp.comcast.net,>,Failed connection to 68.87.20.6:25 (TimedOut:0000274C)[TargetHost:smtp.g.comcast.net:25|MarkedUnhealthy|FailureCount:4|NextRetryTime:2014-10-31T22:16:36.132Z][TargetIPAddress:68.87.20.6:25|MarkedUnhealthy|FailureCount:1|NextRetryTime:2014-10-31T22:16:36.132Z]
2014-10-31T22:15:36.132Z,08D1C3244DF98AC5,SMTP,smtp.comcast.net,-,Messages: 0 Bytes: 0 (Retry : Unable to connect)


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was able to resolve to sending email issues. But I still can't receive email. 

For sending Mail- I opened exchange management console and changed the send connector to send Mail on port 587, as it was on 25. Issue resolved. 

Receiving Mail, I get bounce back messages saying the message was delayed and can't be delivered. 

Outside of the network I opened a telnet session on 587 and I was able to send a test email to myself. I replied to that email and I received it successfully. 

I have the required ports open, and the re rice connectors are scoped correctly. And the Mail server IP is in my DMZ

ANY SUGGESTIONS TO TRY?


----------

